# Bow madness from pse



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

here is a picture of the new BOW MADNESS from PSE

sweeeeeeet bow here!!!


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

hey Erik, got the specs available ???


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

tiner64 said:


> hey Erik, got the specs available ???


Something like 36" ata, 6 5/8 brace and 336 IBO!!!! Oh yah...that's PSE Baby!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

STop ThE MaDnEsS!! I oNlY HaVe So MuCh MoNeY...  This is insane, I want 1 of each


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

36 in is as he says
32 inch 328 ibo, not sure of brace 
and 28 inch is 320 ibo 

all i know at this time


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

*me too*



SIO_LIL_GUY said:


> STop ThE MaDnEsS!! I oNlY HaVe So MuCh MoNeY...  This is insane, I want 1 of each


one of each the madness, the new dream season and the new xf6 too, havent heard anything on it yet, but i bet its something SPECIAL


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

and then one of each in burnt orange as well haha


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

erikbarnes25197 said:


> 36 in is as he says
> 32 inch 328 ibo, not sure of brace
> and 28 inch is 320 ibo
> 
> all i know at this time


Hey Erik...have U heard when the PSE website will be updated?? Thanks...


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

*Question*



erikbarnes25197 said:


> one of each the madness, the new dream season and the new xf6 too, havent heard anything on it yet, but i bet its something SPECIAL


You think if I buy 2 I could get 1 at a reduced price or FREE?? I love the X's that I have now, would it be feasible to have 3 more? ... Decisions, Decisions....


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*I would guess the 32" has about a 7 3/8" brace??? Based on the difference in IBO and usually 1" of brace is 10 fps.

Really cannot wait to fire this bow.
*


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

*not sure*



Bonehead1 said:


> Hey Erik...have U heard when the PSE website will be updated?? Thanks...


I would say next week at earliest. noone has heard anything about the regular xf6 yet, until we hear on that one , i doubt the website will say anything. cant wait to see the new clothing line up too, supposed to be some nice stuff coming there too!


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

Thats Sweet rite there............


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

wow!! I am pumped!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elk stalker (Aug 30, 2004)

Not sure when the website will be up but if you're a team member you should have gotten or be getting pics soon. I got one via email. Some AWSOME stuff for '09!!


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

elk stalker said:


> Not sure when the website will be up but if you're a team member you should have gotten or be getting pics soon. I got one via email. Some AWSOME stuff for '09!!


do you have anything to share?


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

That'll be my next 3-D bow  Just depends on how the 80% letoff feels. Can't wait for the local shop to get one in so I can fling a couple of arrows through it epsi:


erikbarnes25197 said:


> here is a picture of the new BOW MADNESS from PSE
> 
> sweeeeeeet bow here!!!


----------



## elk stalker (Aug 30, 2004)

Bonehead1 said:


> do you have anything to share?


Don't know if I can....yet.......:nyah:

Need to get ahold of my rep to make sure I can.


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

elk stalker said:


> Don't know if I can....yet.......:nyah:
> 
> Need to get ahold of my rep to make sure I can.


We are all waiting.....:darkbeer:


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

Does the BM XL go to a 31 inch draw?


----------



## terry72 (May 19, 2008)

Hows it shoot? was thinking of trying one out this year


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

They go to 30 3/8" and with a d loop you can realistically do 31" DL.


BigBucks125 said:


> Does the BM XL go to a 31 inch draw?


The BMXL is awesome!! I just shot a round of 3-D last ngiht. First time that it's been through the paces. It passed with flying colors :thumbs_up Deffinitely go out and try one 


terry72 said:


> Hows it shoot? was thinking of trying one out this year


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

Bnbfishin said:


> They go to 30 3/8" and with a d loop you can realistically do 31" DL.
> 
> 
> The BMXL is awesome!! I just shot a round of 3-D last ngiht. First time that it's been through the paces. It passed with flying colors :thumbs_up Deffinitely go out and try one


Thanks... My shop only has the bow madness 32...really wanna get my hands on the 36. Will probably end up getting one, I think it will be a sweet 3D rig.


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

That's exactly what I got my BMXL for (3-D). I twill also serve as a backup to my XF6 for hunting if need be.


BigBucks125 said:


> Thanks... My shop only has the bow madness 32...really wanna get my hands on the 36. Will probably end up getting one, I think it will be a sweet 3D rig.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Would like to see other Mfg. do their idler wheels like Pse is doing.

Makes all the sense in the world!!!

Faarrrrrrrrr less wear, etc.*


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

*Bmxl*



BigBucks125 said:


> Thanks... My shop only has the bow madness 32...really wanna get my hands on the 36. Will probably end up getting one, I think it will be a sweet 3D rig.



IMO definately worth the xtra 100!!! this is a sweet shooting bow, bow to get a regular xf at 36, your talking blowout sales  hopefully next year!!

bow shoots great, virtually no hand shock, feels solid and nice wall!


----------

